# Terra Nova: "Genesis", OAD 9/26/11 pilot



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

To avoid the "hover" spoiler, I'll I just say special effects were pretty good, much better than the 1974 series "Land of the Lost."


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Beyond that, I was disappointed. The dialogue writing was awful. Yeah, the action was there, the 35 backstories for future episode plots have been introduced, but even in two hours that felt crammed in.

The cast is fine if they find a couple of new writers and get rid of the committee of suits who had their heavy hands all over it.

It'll probably be a fine family drama of folks living in the middle of the Cretaceous period (the period after the Jurassic period and before the Paleogene Period) with big bugs and dinosaurs, tribal conflict, etc.

The Cretaceous period was cancelled by one of the largest mass extinctions in Earth history (the causes perhaps being ABC's "Dancing with the Stars" and the CBS Monday night comedy lineup).

I'll watch it for a few more episodes, but frankly even Spielberg's "Falling Skies" this past summer and Brannon Braga's "FlashForward" of two years ago impressed me more.

If you want a complete summary, _Entertainment Weekly's_ James Hibberd offers a scene by scene recap here.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

My wife and I enjoyed it...

There are a few things we were disappointed in... like the old-tired story line, the teenage boy... mad at dad, for being arrested for protecting his family... and rebelious... and he "is you"... 

The several stories that were introduced are interesting... and we will be returning for week two.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I liked it. I was kind of getting into the Jurrasic Park feel of the show. The dino attack scenes were good. You can tell Spielberg has his hands in it. I will definitely be watching for a few more weeks at least. 

Interesting how they got around the butterfly effect. I was wondering how they were going to explain that away. The only thing I don't get is that if nobody can go back, how do the people on the other side know that it's safe to send people through the portal? Did I miss something with that?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> I liked it. I was kind of getting into the Jurrasic Park feel of the show. The dino attack scenes were good. You can tell Spielberg has his hands in it. I will definitely be watching for a few more weeks at least.
> 
> Interesting how they got around the butterfly effect. I was wondering how they were going to explain that away. The only thing I don't get is that if nobody can go back, how do the people on the other side know that it's safe to send people through the portal? Did I miss something with that?


We were wondering that too.

Unless they are doing some sort of Stargate thing, where communications can go through the rift, but not people or material


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We were wondering that too.
> 
> Unless they are doing some sort of Stargate thing, where communications can go through the rift, but not people or material


Yeah, they need to clear that up unless that's part of a future story line.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

"We were wondering that too.

Unless they are doing some sort of Stargate thing, where communications can go through the rift, but not people or material"
----------------------------------

Didn't they send a Telstar-shaped probe into the past, which they recovered in the present. The object could have recorded the first 100 years of exposure in a memory card that was subsequently downloaded in the present. This confirmed that the planet could sustain life. 

But one of the characters also stated that their "life stream" was different from the one they were living in the present. So, if that was the case, how could they have found the Telstar-shaped probe in the present?

When one watches any sci-fi flick/show that deals with time travel, you always need to suspend your critical thinking skills.

All that said, don't know if I will continue watching.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Interesting how they got around the butterfly effect. I was wondering how they were going to explain that away. The only thing I don't get is that if nobody can go back, how do the people on the other side know that it's safe to send people through the portal? Did I miss something with that?


Do people in 2149 even care if it's safe. After all they're getting rid of excess population.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> But one of the characters also stated that their "life stream" was different from the one they were living in the present. So, if that was the case, how could they have found the Telstar-shaped probe in the present?


What they said was they never found the probe in the future, so that confirmed in their minds that Terra Nova was an alternate timeline.

However, what if the probe was somehow destroyed in the past.......

Anyway, I'll keep watching, it was fairly enjoyable.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We were wondering that too.
> 
> Unless they are doing some sort of Stargate thing, where communications can go through the rift, but not people or material


They did state that the 6ers problem was purposely not reported back so communication of some type must be possible.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

not to bad. i will see it again


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> My wife and I enjoyed it...
> 
> There are a few things we were disappointed in... like the old-tired story line, the teenage boy... mad at dad, for being arrested for protecting his family... and rebelious... and he "is you"...
> 
> The several stories that were introduced are interesting... and we will be returning for week two.


Pretty much my thoughts too, so we'll keep the SL going for now. Some of the tired story line stuff needs to stop though. I just don't like shows that telegraph things so much. Case in point, almost from the get-go did anyone not know that the black girl would bolt from that vehicle? They used the term "OTG" about 4 times like they were trying to be clever. As soon as they crawled under, my wife and I both looked at each other and said "outside the gate".

Also wasn't a big fan of the beginning set up. How did nobody know they had another kid until she was 2 or 3? Why didn't they have a better hiding system? Why did he punch the guy if there was really just going to be a fine (as the son mentioned)? Why would there be just a fine? The escape out of prison seemed to easy as well. And it sure seemed like there were a lot of people walking through that portal. And they've been doing it for years, apparently, right? Yet, it seems the total populaton of Terra Nova is about 50 people.

Anyway, I'm usually up for mindless action.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I liked it! 

Naturally, because of this, the ratings were disappointing.


Regardless of how involved he was with the show, the show definitely showed a Spielberg influence... from the focus on family to the sense of wonder created by the premise.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Case in point, almost from the get-go did anyone not know that the black girl would bolt from that vehicle?


I didn't until she started talking about it. I was however surprised that Tash survived.



spartanstew said:


> They used the term "OTG" about 4 times like they were trying to be clever. As soon as they crawled under, my wife and I both looked at each other and said "outside the gate".


I knew they were going outside the gate, and I still didn't catch that... 



spartanstew said:


> How did nobody know they had another kid until she was 2 or 3?


Not a lot of play-dates at the park due to the environment! 



spartanstew said:


> Why did he punch the guy if there was really just going to be a fine (as the son mentioned)? Why would there be just a fine?


I took that as more of a way for the son to rationalize his anger at his Dad. Then again, it appears the authorities allowed the Mom to keep Zoe, so perhaps he was right.

Then again, a Dad seeing his daughter crying due to the over-the-top search by the cops (throwing stuff around, etc.) and being picked up by a stranger, would easily cause someone with a hot temper to lose it.



spartanstew said:


> And it sure seemed like there were a lot of people walking through that portal. And they've been doing it for years, apparently, right? Yet, it seems the total populaton of Terra Nova is about 50 people.


Looked like a lot more than 50 to me, but as for the low population number, we don't know how many sixers are out there, how many people there are like Taylor's son, how many people died from diseases like Skye's parents, or how many people have been killed for other reasons (sixers, dinosaurs, etc.).



spartanstew said:


> Anyway, I'm usually up for mindless action.


I'm not saying there weren't holes, or that it was perfect, but I found it FAR from mindless.

~Alan


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

We enjoyed it and will continue to watch it folowwing our proceedure for such programs:

Disbelief swith>off
Play


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Chris Blount said:


> I liked it. I was kind of getting into the Jurrasic Park feel of the show. The dino attack scenes were good. You can tell Spielberg has his hands in it. I will definitely be watching for a few more weeks at least.
> 
> Interesting how they got around the butterfly effect. I was wondering how they were going to explain that away. The only thing I don't get is that if nobody can go back, how do the people on the other side know that it's safe to send people through the portal? Did I miss something with that?


I recorded the pilot and just finished viewing it. I felt it could have been better but havn't written it off yet. Being science fiction there are many possible scenarios for this series which gives the writers leeway. As for your question, near the end one of the characters mentioned the "real reason" for Terra Nova. Given that the door is open for the other side knowing more and the possibility of round trip transportation to Terra Nova. What I found amazing was how the commercial interruptions multiplied after the first thirty minutes.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Alan Gordon said:


> I'm not saying there weren't holes, or that it was perfect, but I found it FAR from mindless.
> 
> ~Alan


I agree. There is also good potential for character development. I think the first episode had a good balance between action and story. Having the teenager group also caters to the younger demographic which is expected.

Not a great first episode but not bad either. I don't plan on watching it on Fox again however. Getting really sick of how they compress the audio. Sounds terrible on my home theater system. Will probably stream the episodes from Amazon in Dolby Digital which usually sounds miles ahead. No commercials either.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Another thing I noticed was the similarity between Steven Lang's character and the one he played in "Avatar". Perhaps he and his followers are not what they seem to be.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Given that the door is open for the other side knowing more and the possibility of round trip transportation to Terra Nova.


I was not sure (from last night) whether or not it was definitively cleared up as to whether or not the colonists/pilgrims believe round trip transportation is impossible, or simply forbidden.

Another possibility is that they simply do not have the power resources at this time to build a gateway in the past. It almost appeared to me that Taylor's son's drawings were of the device used in the future to transport them to the alternate past timeline.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I agree. There is also good potential for character development. I think the first episode had a good balance between action and story. Having the teenager group also caters to the younger demographic which is expected.


The Spielberg influence...

I'm looking forward to seeing more development of Skye myself. I found her character go from just another silly teenage girl to a character with intriguing possibilities. I'd love to know what, if anything, comes out of her scratch.



Chris Blount said:


> Not a great first episode but not bad either. I don't plan on watching it on Fox again however. Getting really sick of how they compress the audio. Sounds terrible on my home theater system. Will probably stream the episodes from Amazon in Dolby Digital which usually sounds miles ahead. No commercials either.


WOW!! :eek2: I was told multiple times last night to turn my audio down.

~Alan


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Alan Gordon said:


> I was not sure (from last night) whether or not it was definitively cleared up as to whether or not the colonists/pilgrims believe round trip transportation is impossible, or simply forbidden.
> 
> Another possibility is that they simply do not have the power resources at this time to build a gateway in the past. It almost appeared to me that Taylor's son's drawings were of the device used in the future to transport them to the alternate past timeline.
> 
> ~Alan


It was stated that once there your cannot return. However, the reason why they cannot return has yet to be defined. Another unanswered question is while they explained getting around the "butterfly effect" they havn't addressed the issue of bacteria and viruses. How does one immunize humans going that far back into the past? And what about the humans introducing bacteria and viruses from the future?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Alan Gordon said:


> WOW!! :eek2: I was told multiple times last night to turn my audio down.


I guess what I mean is not compressed as in digitally compressed, what I mean is dynamically compressed. Quiet sounds are made louder and louder sounds are made softer so everything sounds equal. Hate that.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> It was stated that once there your cannot return.


Stating that they cannot return does not clarify as to whether it's possible or not. Hence my point. They might have the technology, but that does not mean that it's allowed. One possibility why it might not be allowed is due to the opposite of your statement below:



MysteryMan said:


> However, the reason why they cannot return has yet to be defined. Another unanswered question is while they explained getting around the "butterfly effect" they havn't addressed the issue of bacteria and viruses. How does one immunize humans going that far back into the past? And what about the humans introducing bacteria and viruses from the future?


Apparently, they have not done that good of a job of immunizing humans going that far back (hence Skye's parents).

As for the humans introducing bacteria and viruses from the future?! I would assume that most of the colonists would already have been exposed to them. As for other lifeforms, I would suspect that they are far hardier than the humans of the future, so anything strong enough to affect them would probably have wiped out all future life.

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I guess what I mean is not compressed as in digitally compressed, what I mean is dynamically compressed. Quiet sounds are made louder and louder sounds are made softer so everything sounds equal. Hate that.


I knew what you meant...

I was just stating that the audio was so "action packed" that I'd have a hard time imagining a less compressed audio stream... and especially a "lossless" audio stream.

My sub-woofer was about to shake the place apart... :eek2:

~Alan


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Alan Gordon said:


> Stating that they cannot return does not clarify as to whether it's possible or not. Hence my point. They might have the technology, but that does not mean that it's allowed. One possibility why it might not be allowed is due to the opposite of your statement below:
> 
> Apparently, they have not done that good of a job of immunizing humans going that far back (hence Skye's parents).
> 
> ...


Study history. Native Americans were very hardy but were devastated by chicken pox introduced by the colonists and settlers. Also the introduction of flora can be devastating to native vegetation.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Study history. Native Americans were very hardy but were devastated by chicken pox introduced by the colonists and settlers.


I have Native American ancestors...

However, one difference here is that the colonists and settlers were most likely about equal in regards to their health with the Native Americans.

We're talking about a "future" group of lifeforms who live in a highly polluted society with no access to "fresh" air (I'm not counting the re-breathers), sunlight, and limited to no access to fresh fruit and vegetables. Who knows about water...

Heck, it was even stated during the show that they were drinking those "shakes" in order to slowly let their body adapt to the nutrient and enzyme rich agriculture Terra Nova produced.

My guess is that their immune system must be a wreck... a very different scenario compared to the smallpox



MysteryMan said:


> Also the introduction of flora can be devastating to native vegetation.


It appeared to me that they lived off the agricultural products of the time instead of introducing future products (what little of it there apparently was left).

~Alan


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Alan Gordon said:


> I have Native American ancestors...
> 
> However, one difference here is that the colonists and settlers were most likely about equal in regards to their health with the Native Americans.
> 
> ...


Yeah, makes you wonder how at the begining the father coughed up that orange for his family given the state of the planet.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> I recorded the pilot and just finished viewing it. I felt it could have been better but havn't written it off yet. Being science fiction there are many possible scenarios for this series which gives the writers leeway. As for your question, near the end one of the characters mentioned the "real reason" for Terra Nova. Given that the door is open for the other side knowing more and the possibility of round trip transportation to Terra Nova. What I found amazing was how the commercial interruptions multiplied after the first thirty minutes.


I've noticed that often with Pilots. They limit the commercials in the beginning until they believe they have you hooked into watching then the rest of the commercial minutes are used.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Yeah, makes you wonder how at the begining the father coughed up that orange for his family given the state of the planet.


I assumed there might have been greenhouses where they grow a limited amount of fruits and vegetables for the uber-rich, and perhaps the dad managed to get one as a thank you gift or something.

~Alan


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Alan Gordon said:


> I assumed there might have been greenhouses where they grow a limited amount of fruits and vegetables for the uber-rich, and perhaps the dad managed to get one as a thank you gift or something.
> 
> ~Alan


Later on in the show I think they mention something about domes where the rich live. That is probably where they grow stuff I imagine.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

I thought it was very good and look forward to future episodes. Can't wait until they find a Stargate or some Na'vi 

Anyone notice what looked like obama's face on the money that the dad had in his backpack? Lol.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

John Strk said:


> Anyone notice what looked like obama's face on the money that the dad had in his backpack? Lol.


Yeah, it was one of the few details I thought was actually clever.

As a scifi genre fan, I know I should be more positive. But a bundle was spent on this premier. It just disappointed me. It's a contrast to the bundle spent on the premier of "Pan Am" which much to my surprise was very well done. Complex writing for complex characters and a surprising cold war espionage continuing story arc.

I wanted to be similarly surprised at the depth of "Terra Nova." There has been some comparison to "Lost." From the first episode "Lost" had complicated characters and curious mysteries. It was in episode 23 of season 1 that we really started learning about "the others" hinted at in episode 9. And "the hatch" was the subject of the first three episodes of season 2.

It's a Fox suits thing to attempt to hook you by hitting you in the face in the premier with everything anyone thought about where a show might, someday, go. And its a Fox suits thing to use action to get you hooked.

Meanwhile, this show's premier got the same ratings that "House" got all last fall in the 8:00 time slot even though that show is really heavy on character development and scripts with creative dialogue.

Hint, hint, Fox. Let some writers develop one character an episode, plus explore one complex mystery that won't be resolved in season 1 at the end of episode 26. I vote for not finding out much about Nathaniel Taylor's kid in season 1, just different folks seeing and attempting to interpret the hieroglyphs.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Wasn't overly impressed and found myself skipping a lot of the exposition because it was either repeating or I knew exactly what they were going to say, especially about all the enviro crap. Also couldn't believe after they found the one injured teen the wife decides to have a conversation and waste time while they still need to find the rest of the group, that was horrible writing. I think they could have easily spent 2 episodes in 2149, they skipped a lot of important events in order to get to Terra Nova quicker. Of course I couldn't stand much of anything they did in 2149 because of the constant preaching about the air so I probably would have deleted the timer if they did do that.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Interesting start. If it turns into a weekly 'what trouble will the kids get into?' show I will lose interest.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I think they could have easily spent 2 episodes in 2149, they skipped a lot of important events in order to get to Terra Nova quicker. Of course I couldn't stand much of anything they did in 2149 because of the constant preaching about the air so I probably would have deleted the timer if they did do that.


I actually think that would have been a smarter story-telling choice, though the slower start probably would have turned off some people who just wanted to see some dino action.

I personally would have welcomed more details about the poor environmental status of that time. Too many TV programs these days have no message or morals to the story, so I'd welcome the additional opportunities to hit home the message.



klang said:


> Interesting start. If it turns into a weekly 'what trouble will the kids get into?' show I will lose interest.


I don't really see that happening, though I could see it happening again in at least another episode.

~Alan


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

The scenes in 2149 Chicago reminded me of the movie "Soylent Green," which also takes place in an overpopulated city that's being affected by global warming. Instead of an orange, there's a scene involving a jar of strawberry jam as a rare treat that only the rich can afford.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for interesting and varied responses, guys. I'll watch just to see how they handle the future and some of the EFX and such.

As a side note, I get a SFX newsletter out of LA which goes to all the top CG special EFX directors. The general consensus among the pros is: Yikes, incredibly bad dinosaurs! Embarrassing. Brutal! Laughingstock! Now I haven't seen em and you guys seem to think they're ok so that's cool. Just the industry is appalled by them.

The newsletter blurb on Terra Nova concludes:

_"The makers of Terra Nova, conversely, had just enough money to not be innovative. They filmed their dinosaurs in broad daylight, in expensive tracking shots and car chases. The final shootout featured several Slashers onscreen at once. No offense to the digital artists who no doubt slaved away on the show, but Gertie the F-ing Dinosaur looked more convincing. (don't know what that is)

If Terra Nova doesn't build a big audience this season, there will be a lot of talk about how viewers didn't like the show because it was too complicated, because there were no stars, because the characters were wooden, or because no one wants to commit to the next Lost. But the real reason will be much simpler. Terra Nova promised us awesome dinosaurs. So far, they aren't delivering."_


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I liked it. I was kind of getting into the Jurrasic Park feel of the show. The dino attack scenes were good.


There needs to be much more gore, though.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

That's tough on network TV. HBO always outgores it X1,000.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Such wimps.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

I really don't understand how the injured teen girl survived at night, alone with a pack of slashers. Since these "new" dinos seem to attack in packs and are impervious to bullets, this should of been an obvious victim. 

Interesting when the leader was talking about his arrival to Terra Nova. He said the others were a "blink of an eye" behind him in the future but took several weeks to travel through the portal. Wonder how that was fixed.

I will continue to watch a bit more, but I can only stretch my beliefs so far.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I didn't think the dino effects were that bad, even projected on the big screen in my theater. On the other hand, I don't expect big budget movie quality from my TV shows.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I didn't watch the show but I was not impressed with the dinosaurs shown in the previews.

Considering the show's pedigree, I expected better.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Another thing I noticed was the similarity between Steven Lang's character and the one he played in "Avatar". Perhaps he and his followers are not what they seem to be.


I also noticed that similarity. There's going to be a twist in the plot, just have that feeling. When talking about the Sixer's remember the "we have to have (access to) that ore" statement by the Colonel.


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> ... Some of the tired story line stuff needs to stop though. I just don't like shows that telegraph things so much. Case in point, almost from the get-go did anyone not know that the black girl would bolt from that vehicle? ...


Noticed that too. She was also wearing a red top under another top and thought "here comes another red shirt kill".

Enjoyed the episode. Hope it doesn't turn into another LOST type series. I was turned on in the beginning but quickly lost interest with all the unanswered questions, the other 'others', 'it was a dream' type ending.

CG was much better than the Syfy made for TV movies.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Maruuk said:


> ...but Gertie the F-ing Dinosaur looked more convincing. (don't know what that is)


Created by cartoonist Winsor McCay (most famous for the "Little Nemo in Slumberland" newspaper strip), Gertie the Dinosaur was the "star" of the first-ever character-driven animated film, released in 1914.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh ya, that old cartoon dino, sure.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I liked the show, heck, the future cityscapes were stunning. And the dinos were fine for TV dinos. It's a TV show fer cripes sake. I'll watch it again.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I will watch continuously because I am a geek. But the teenage love story line is what killed V, IMHO and the Dinos' that attack with no mercy and then slightly gnaw on their victims until they get right in the line of fire makes for a very syfy movie experience.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

If they always attacked with no mercy there'd be no characters left, just crickets and chewing sounds. These are emo dinos: compassionate carnivorists.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll admit that I was more impressed than I thought, but I expected a total train wreck so that's not hard.

CGI was better than expected for a pilot, although it remains to be seen if they can afford to keep it up. I remember the '70s _Battlestar Galactica_ where they had so little money for effects that they kept recycling shots from the pilot.

In general, the acting and writing were fair, not stellar. The concern for me is that they'll run out of good plots quickly.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I had it on the DVR and watched about 45 minutes of it before getting interrupted. After realizing I had no desire to watch the rest of it, dumped the pilot and and deleted it from the series manager.

It looked like someone came up with a pretty good concept, but then they tried to twist it into a wholesome family drama - I could just see it heading towards providing a lesson for all the teens. If you look at the recent successful shows that have science fiction elements, they focused on their main story or concept and everyone was surprised by how diverse an audience watched - Lost being a good example. Shows that try to throw a family into unusual circumstances and then focus on how those circumstances affect the normal family issues don't last long - No Ordinary Family being a prime example.

Personally, I get enough family drama in real life; I don't need or want to watch it played out in with some fantastic element thrown in. I'm not saying that sf shows can't address social or family issues, but they work much better if they're a bit more subtle.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I liked it so far. I've always liked time travel type shows anyway. Just will have to see how it goes I guess.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

jeffshoaf said:


> I had it on the DVR and watched about 45 minutes of it before getting interrupted. After realizing I had no desire to watch the rest of it, dumped the pilot and and deleted it from the series manager.
> 
> It looked like someone came up with a pretty good concept, but then they tried to twist it into a wholesome family drama - I could just see it heading towards providing a lesson for all the teens. If you look at the recent successful shows that have science fiction elements, they focused on their main story or concept and everyone was surprised by how diverse an audience watched - Lost being a good example. Shows that try to throw a family into unusual circumstances and then focus on how those circumstances affect the normal family issues don't last long - No Ordinary Family being a prime example.
> 
> Personally, I get enough family drama in real life; I don't need or want to watch it played out in with some fantastic element thrown in. I'm not saying that sf shows can't address social or family issues, but they work much better if they're a bit more subtle.


I will try to put this a delicately as I can but I find it difficult to value someones opinion when they only watch half a movie or TV show.

Even after watching one entire episode, it's difficult at this time to find out what direction they will take which is why I plan to at least watch a few more.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

When I see this








Or this








I am out of here.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I will try to put this a delicately as I can but I find it difficult to value someones opinion when they only watch half a movie or TV show.
> 
> Even after watching one entire episode, it's difficult at this time to find out what direction they will take which is why I plan to at least watch a few more.


No need to be delicate - I actually feel the same way most of the time. That being said, I think it does say something that it didn't engage me enough for me to want to see how the premier ended!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Didn't think much of last night's episode other then Commander Nathon Taylor (Stephen Lang) briefly revealing his dark side (complete with ominous background music) perhaps hinting that he and Terra Nova are not what they seem.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Didn't think much of last night's episode other then Commander Nathon Taylor (Stephen Lang) briefly revealing his dark side (complete with ominous background music) perhaps hinting that he and Terra Nova are not what they seem.


Aside from the whole sub-plot with "Malcolm," I rather enjoyed last night's episode.

~Alan


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Meh... I threw in the towel on Terra Nova after about 5 minutes into last nights episode. This show is pretty much Earth 2 + fake looking dinosaurs - an enjoyable cast. I'm not sure what it is that I don't like about this show, whether its the cast, lame writing, idiotic "technologies", etc. I just know that I don't. I lasted the entire run on TSCC and Earth 2, so that says a lot . A little off topic, but I also threw in the towel on 2BG last week. Only show I've kept this season is Whitney.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

This isn't totally about TN, but was inspired by watching the pilot: 

Why do so many Sci-Fi shows have such a mixture of futuristic items (usually hi-tech, cool stuff) with old world lo-tech (crappy buildings or factories, odd and old appliances, retro clothing, etc.) items? 

Admittedly, I am not a good Sci-Fi watcher- perhaps I don't concentrate enough, or get too picky about incongruous details, or .....?? and I realize that some are set where the future comes back to meet the present. lt seems that most shows I've attempted to get into have this- to me- dilemma.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> This isn't totally about TN, but was inspired by watching the pilot:
> 
> Why do so many Sci-Fi shows have such a mixture of futuristic items (usually hi-tech, cool stuff) with old world lo-tech (crappy buildings or factories, odd and old appliances, retro clothing, etc.) items?
> 
> Admittedly, I am not a good Sci-Fi watcher- perhaps I don't concentrate enough, or get too picky about incongruous details, or .....?? and I realize that some are set where the future comes back to meet the present. lt seems that most shows I've attempted to get into have this- to me- dilemma.


Probably because of budget restraints. After actor's salaries and all the cool high tech stuff there may not be much left for costumes and set decoration.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Wasn't Earth supposed to be hotter and wetter back during the Dino age.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Wasn't Earth supposed to be hotter and wetter back during the Dino age.


Terra Nova takes place in a alternate timeline, allowing for the difference in climate.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Terra Nova takes place in a alternate timeline, allowing for the difference in climate.


And hopefully avoid the K-T ELE. Though that would be another 20 million years off, if you were going to give humanity another shot at survival, going back before the K-T isn't the best idea.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Wasn't Earth supposed to be hotter and wetter back during the Dino age.


"Dinos" lived during the Triassic, Jurassic, and Cretaceous times. During the Jurassic (as in Jurassic Park) period "they" say that climates were warm, with no evidence of glaciation. This show only goes back 85 million years to the late Cretaceous period. According to Wikipedia:


> After the end of the Berriasian [about 125 million years ago], however, temperatures increased again, and these conditions were almost constant until the end of the period. This trend was due to intense volcanic activity which produced large quantities of carbon dioxide. The production of large quantities of magma, variously attributed to mantle plumes or to extensional tectonics, further pushed sea levels up, so that large areas of the continental crust were covered with shallow seas. The Tethys Sea connecting the tropical oceans east to west also helped in warming the global climate. Warm-adapted plant fossils are known from localities as far north as Alaska and Greenland, while dinosaur fossils have been found within 15 degrees of the Cretaceous south pole.
> 
> A very gentle temperature gradient from the equator to the poles meant weaker global winds, contributing to less upwelling and more stagnant oceans than today. This is evidenced by widespread black shale deposition and frequent anoxic events. Sediment cores show that tropical sea surface temperatures may have briefly been as warm as 42 °C (107 °F), 17 °C (31 °F) warmer than at present, and that they averaged around 37 °C (99 °F). Meanwhile deep ocean temperatures were as much as 15 to 20 °C (27 to 36 °F) higher than today's.


In other words, generally during this period over most land areas the air should be hot, heavy on carbon dioxide, and full of particulates from volcanic activity, air not unlike that shown as 2149. But we don't see that so that leads to this point:


MysteryMan said:


> Terra Nova takes place in a alternate timeline, allowing for the difference in climate.


Or not. the "alternate timeline" is the official explanation of why "they" could do this. But what if it's a plot by evil doers or well meaning environmentalists to alter Earth's timeline.

And then, of course, the Cretaceous period "ended with one of the largest mass extinctions in Earth history, the K-T extinction, when many species, including non-avian dinosaurs, pterosaurs, and large marine reptiles, disappeared."

If you go to the link on the K-T extinction you can read a tale that is more interesting than this show.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Why do so many Sci-Fi shows have such a mixture of futuristic items (usually hi-tech, cool stuff) with old world lo-tech (crappy buildings or factories, odd and old appliances, retro clothing, etc.) items?


What once was old is new again... 

You generally have several different types of futuristic sci-fi shows... some have utopian futures, and most have bleak visions of the future. Often, the clothing has a tendency to reflect that.

Looking at the world today, I personally wouldn't be surprised if we all wear burlap sacks before the world ends... well, either that or S&M gear. 

Another issue is that generally speaking, pretty much any time somebody designs futuristic clothing, the actors wearing it look like morons, and it's more difficult to take the show serious.

~Alan


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> Terra Nova takes place in a alternate timeline, allowing for the difference in climate.


It was the environment that allowed animals and insects to get huge -- the heat and added moisture allowed plants to grow huge putting more oxygen into the air. More oxygen equal bigger creatures, which they have already shown. The actors shown be walking sweat machines.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> It was the environment that allowed animals and insects to get huge -- the heat and added moisture allowed plants to grow huge putting more oxygen into the air. More oxygen equal bigger creatures, which they have already shown. The actors shown be walking sweat machines.


Perhaps the writers need a crash course in biology.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> And hopefully avoid the K-T ELE. Though that would be another 20 million years off, if you were going to give humanity another shot at survival, going back before the K-T isn't the best idea.


As this show is set up, they didn't have a choice -- the "time fracture" leads to a point 85 million years in the past, period.

Not that it matters much anyway -- enough would happen to humanity in 20 million years that the extinction-level event wouldn't particularly be relevant.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Terra Nova takes place in a alternate timeline, allowing for the difference in climate.


They glossed over it real quick, but it seemed like they said scientists discovered a "rip in space/time"? :sure:

At least its an alternate timeline so they avoid violating causality, grandfather paradox, etc.

Although, kind of weird that its an alternate timeline that lines up perfectly with ours .


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

trainman said:


> As this show is set up, they didn't have a choice -- the "time fracture" leads to a point 85 million years in the past, period.
> 
> Not that it matters much anyway -- enough would happen to humanity in 20 million years that the extinction-level event wouldn't particularly be relevant.


Oh I know. I'm just saying that given a choice (which they didn't have), going back before K-T is not ideal.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

The decendents of these humans cause the kt event. ;-)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Except for whatever the Sixers are, there doesn't seem to be much they can do for future story plots. Unless they do a _Lost in Space_-type of thing where villains just show up as if they were now residing in Times Square.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> Unless they do a _Lost in Space_-type of thing where villains just show up as if they were now residing in Times Square.


We'll know they're moving in that direction when the younger daughter gets a robot pal that keeps waving its arms and proclaiming "Danger!"


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

No, like Gilligan's Island.
Where's Mary Ann?


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> This isn't totally about TN, but was inspired by watching the pilot:
> 
> Why do so many Sci-Fi shows have such a mixture of futuristic items (usually hi-tech, cool stuff) with old world lo-tech (crappy buildings or factories, odd and old appliances, retro clothing, etc.) items?
> 
> Admittedly, I am not a good Sci-Fi watcher- perhaps I don't concentrate enough, or get too picky about incongruous details, or .....?? and I realize that some are set where the future comes back to meet the present. lt seems that most shows I've attempted to get into have this- to me- dilemma.


I was wondering this in the latest episode when they get a flat tire, really? When we already have run flats today but over 100 years in the future they don't.

If we rally want to nit pick it is fairly well established that one cannot time travel especially into the past. All you can hope to do is hop onto something that goes near the speed of light and your life slows while everything else keeps going along and you can emerge 100 years in the future hardly aged at all.

I had to laugh some when they covered their butt's by saying this (Terra Nova) was an alternate timeline so no one can complain about anything we know in our own history since they wiped it all out. Kind of a cop out but I guess it keeps the nerds at bay.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I was wondering this in the latest episode when they get a flat tire, really? When we already have run flats today but over 100 years in the future they don't.
> 
> If we rally want to nit pick it is fairly well established that one cannot time travel especially into the past. All you can hope to do is hop onto something that goes near the speed of light and your life slows while everything else keeps going along and you can emerge 100 years in the future hardly aged at all.
> 
> I had to laugh some when they covered their butt's by saying this (Terra Nova) was an alternate timeline so no one can complain about anything we know in our own history since they wiped it all out. Kind of a cop out but I guess it keeps the nerds at bay.


I will agree with your first point that the flat tire was a bit of a stretch but I disagree with your second point that time travel is impossible. While it is impossible with our current understanding of physics and technology it is extremely arrogant to say it is flat impossible. It is no different than someone in 1900 saying flight is impossible or someone in 1950 saying travel to the moon is impossible. While it is impossible at the time who is to say what will be discovered in the future???


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I will discover my socks tomorrow morning, because I intend to place them in a location that future me will be certain to stumble across. Thus the butterfly effect: I will change the future from pissed off me searching for socks to happy me with socks. In my past time of now, I already sense future me reaching back to my time and thanking me by making the Yankees lose tonight.

As a friend of a famous painter once said, there's no time, Toulouse.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

longrider said:


> I will agree with your first point that the flat tire was a bit of a stretch but I disagree with your second point that time travel is impossible. While it is impossible with our current understanding of physics and technology it is extremely arrogant to say it is flat impossible. It is no different than someone in 1900 saying flight is impossible or someone in 1950 saying travel to the moon is impossible. While it is impossible at the time who is to say what will be discovered in the future???


+1......science fiction has proven to be predictive history.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Maruuk said:


> I will discover my socks tomorrow morning, because I intend to place them in a location that future me will be certain to stumble across. Thus the butterfly effect: I will change the future from pissed off me searching for socks to happy me with socks. In my past time of now, I already sense future me reaching back to my time and thanking me by making the Yankees lose tonight.
> 
> As a friend of a famous painter once said, there's no time, Toulouse.


:hurah: on both para's.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> I will discover my socks tomorrow morning, because I intend to place them in a location that future me will be certain to stumble across...


Inside the dryer?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Finally got around to episode two today. I agree with the earlier comments about the flat tire. Silly. I can't decide if I'm enjoying the show or not. Something isn't clicking for me.

I am going to stop watching the preview though, seems to me they gave away way to much of next weeks episode.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Then there was the time traveler who went back to party in Scotland with Robert Burns and came back with two girls. When he was asked about them he replied "Have you ne'r heard of the pair o' doxies of time travel?"


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I was wondering this in the latest episode when they get a flat tire, really? When we already have run flats today but over 100 years in the future they don't.
> 
> If we rally want to nit pick it is fairly well established that one cannot time travel especially into the past. All you can hope to do is hop onto something that goes near the speed of light and your life slows while everything else keeps going along and you can emerge 100 years in the future hardly aged at all.
> 
> I had to laugh some when they covered their butt's by saying this (Terra Nova) was an alternate timeline so no one can complain about anything we know in our own history since they wiped it all out. *Kind of a cop out but I guess it keeps the nerds at bay*.


Apparently not.


----------

